# lpg and rv repairs in spain



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

does anyone know if lpg is widely avaliable in spain, we are travellinig over in an american rv which is lpg converted,also as we plan to be staying in the rv for at least 6 months,can anyone recommend an rv repair centre,hopefully wont need it but like to be prepared for the unknown. All advice is welcome tia........oh yeah thought i should mention we will be based in alhaurin de la torre


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

RV I have just googled it, you mean a Motor Home


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No there isn't wide availability of lpg. Normally it is available at the Repsol/Cepsa gas bottle distribution depots. The nearest to me is in Murcia city & is right in the centre of the town off of the 'ronda sur' , the southern ring road. Access is throgh residential streets chock -a -block with cars. A nightmare even with a smallish motorhome .

You can access repsol & Cepsa sites for lists/maps of availability. Friend of mine has a booklet on EU LPG availability that gives gps coordinates that make life easier if you have a sat-nav. 
If memory serves me correctly the next availability is in Granada & then somewhere near Malaga. 
The Motorhome club also has a list that people update regularly for Spain.


This Postos e Locais de Abastecimento GPL / Autogás - Mantido pela Comunidade Online de Utilizadores de GPL em Portugal should take you straight to an AUTOGAS map of sites for spain & Portugal. 
If it doesn't go here;

Postos e Locais de Abastecimento GPL / Autogás - Mantido pela Comunidade Online de Utilizadores de GPL em Portugal click on postos at top right, then when box on left appears click on spain or portugal. You can then click on the GPL ( what it is called in spain ) icons & that will bring up complete address, GPS, phone numbers etc.
P.s. you can click on the info box at bottom for a local street map. It is also worth using google street view to ascertain what the access is like.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You need to check on the rules for using a foreign vehicle in Spain. You used to be allowed to drive for 6 months but where we are this has been reduced to 3 months and the police are stopping UK plated cars frequently. They ask for proof that you arrived within 3 months. However, the law is not as simple as that as some on here have already stated; it may be that you can drive the vehicle for a total of 3 (or still 6??) months in a 12 month period which would be very difficult to prove either way. Friends of ours have had their UK plated car impounded on the 3 month rule here because they were under the impression you had 6 months. They had been driving it for 5 months and had the conversion to Spanish plates booked. Didn't make any difference as far as the police were concerned.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Site showing all LPG stations in Spain and Portugal Forums

I think there is a link in the "stickys" re being here for over 3 months. You need to stop at the border ( if you can find it ! ) :lol: & obtain a certificate that states that you are vacationing for a period in excess of 3 months. What the chances of them knowing the slightest thing about it is another question !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Site showing all LPG stations in Spain and Portugal Forums
> 
> I think there is a link in the "stickys" re being here for over 3 months. You need to stop at the border ( if you can find it ! ) :lol: & obtain a certificate that states that you are vacationing for a period in excess of 3 months. What the chances of them knowing the slightest thing about it is another question !


there is - it's on the FAQs & other useful info thread

I had a tidy up - only 3 stickies now - one FAQs, one for jobs & one for photos


----------

